# Are People Really Not Wearing Chamois?



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I was perusing VitalMTB's "What's in and what's out for 2018" and they listed chamois and something that is "out." Really? Are cotton boxers better for epic rides? Going commando? I can't even fathom not wearing a decent quality chamois under my baggies. Who's ditching their chamois and why? Inquiring minds need to know.

https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Whats-In-Whats-Out-in-Mountain-Biking-2018,2161


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Probably has to do with ignorance. 

Anyone not wearing a good chamois under baggies has probably never worn a chamois before.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't get that either. Maybe they're like a friend of mine who doesn't wear chamois because 'he never sits down on the bike' lol


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I always wear a chamois, but these days the only reason is that I have to with my SWAT & Sombrio Smuggle bibs. They just hold a lot of sweat, and I don't need the padding with a saddle that fits. I did a few long rides in Thailand and wore synthetic shitknicks under my baggies and was quite comfy in the heat. If I could get seamless bibs with SWAT pockets, and no chamois, I would buy them.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

If I was only doing a 1 hour ride, I don't think I would need one.

But my short rides are usually double that.


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

until last year, I just wore old gym shorts and boxers. if that's all you know, its not that bad. you just get used to them riding up every few minutes and "shaking" them back down. I now use good baggies with chamois under and don't think I would ever go back for anything longer than a neighborhood ride around the block.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope - I don't wear them at all. Not for one hour trail rides, not for a 250 mile bikepacking trip I did last spring, not for the 60k fat bike race I did last month. I just don't have any need for them, period. And in hot weather I think they create additional sweating exactly where I don't want it, which leaves salt deposits where I don't want them, which can lead to chafing, etc. I wear merino briefs which breathe nicely, and I choose saddles that are comfortable for me without needing any additional padding. Even on consecutive, all-day rides, I've never wished I had one.

And it's not because I haven't used them in the past - I used them for years. Then I started experimenting with alternative approaches, and realized how unnecessary a chamois is _for me._ But everyone is different.



EricTheDood said:


> Probably has to do with ignorance.
> 
> Anyone not wearing a good chamois under baggies has probably never worn a chamois before.


That's hilarious.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

EricTheDood said:


> Probably has to do with ignorance.
> 
> Anyone not wearing a good chamois under baggies has probably never worn a chamois before.


You are correct, I am completely ignorant of chamois as I have never worn them before. I did try a pair on once and found them... not to my liking. I was asked if I got saddle sore and I replied only when starting to ride again in the spring. So, the consensus was to find the right saddle and ride more during the winter months. That was several years ago and I am still chamois free!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The purpose of a chamois is to prevent bunching and chafing. They're too thin and soft to help with padding. Current synthetic chamois are called chamois because the serve the same function as the first chamois, which were actual sheep skin, like the chamois you might dry your car with. Back then, bike shorts were wool and had natural chamois. Chamois cream was needed to keep the natural chamois soft, not keep your butt soft.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I've ditched chamois too. I've only worn them for insurance on rides that were going to be longer than I'm used to, but generally anything up to 5 hours doesn't seem to call for it.

Heck, I'm even ditching cycling specific clothing. Jeans and polo shirt, cheap work gloves, safety glasses... heck, I even tried slippers over 5.10s on my last ride. The slippers got me to be super conscious of toe-down, since my feet were slipping inside towards the toe, encouraging me to switch to a more heel-down style.

The underwear I wear is made from Polartec Power Dry fabric. Wasn't picky about it choosing something with this fabric in particular. It just happened to rise to the top of the drawer as what I use most.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I saw that same article and thought the same thing. I'm not ready to ditch my chamois anytime soon.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I always use bibs underneath my loose shorts. Riding without a chamois is just uncomfortable for me.

The internet is always trying to tell me what I should and should not like.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Camel toe!?

That's all a chamois is good for... or, making the person behind you think you've got piles o_0

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have never worn one...well, I take that back, I tired it for a couple rides years back and felt like I had a diaper on the whole time...hated it.

I ride ,on the average, for 2-4 hours usually. Some on the seat, some standing. It is just something, after 40+ years of riding, that I never felt I needed...maybe I have caloused ass ? Don't know, but can never see myself using one


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

I wear compression nylon/spandex boxers under hiking shorts/zip off convertible fishing pants. If it's cold I wear base layer in between. The compression boxers work great. No padding, no bunching, no funny looking bibs. Same attire as for my road bike riding.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Enduro-bro's setting the trends and calling the shots homey.

It's all about a few minutes of Go-Pro footage and rear wheel flickouts.

And it is NOT cool to sit - sitting is OUT for 2018, mmmkay?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Chamois for me, and not just any chamois but quality stuff. Also chamois cream and lots of it. My vital bits endure a lot of abuse to appease my cycling habit, I figure it's the least I can do for them.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Under an hour, and maybe I won't wear chamois...good sport compression boxer briefs work well enough.

More than that, and I add chamois. For 2-4hr rides, I'm not picky about which type.

Once I go over 4hrs or so, then I start stepping things up more, with better chamois and chamois cream.

I've pushed the limits with these various setups, and this is roughly what works for me.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Too many think chamois is about padding. Having started out without it, I, like many that did the same, know that it's about controlling friction.

There are a lot of makers out there trying to turn chamois into padding with thicker materials, closed cell foams, gel. etc. Bad deal. If you need friction control, your shorts should ONLY control friction. Leave the padding to the bike part that was designed to provide just that, the seat. Items that are designed to do it all, do nothing particularly well.

A lot of guys I ride with wear the bike shorts that look like regular shorts, but have integrated underwear. They are synthetic, so they slide smoothly against the seat, and this is fine for a lot of people. In my case, my inner thighs rub fairly firmly against the seat, and having a chamois means less heat against my skin and zero friction against my skin as the chamois can slide a bit against the fabric of my shorts.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

VTSession said:


> I was perusing VitalMTB's "What's in and what's out for 2018" and they listed chamois and something that is "out." Really? Are cotton boxers better for epic rides? Going commando? I can't even fathom not wearing a decent quality chamois under my baggies. Who's ditching their chamois and why? Inquiring minds need to know.
> 
> https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Whats-In-Whats-Out-in-Mountain-Biking-2018,2161


I'll read the posts related or peek at the link later, just wanted to mention that I did read a bit months ago about many riders who claim the ride experience and comfort is better w/o. Since then, I've went to just regular wear which for me is briefs and cotton shorts. I think the thing some mentioned was a preferred lack of funk or sweat as possibly the chamois holds it in ?

I can't comment on one being too exceptional over the other because I haven't really experimented much. My main reason for chamois was bum padding for seat comfort and chamois came standard in shorts I had as part of an old bike patrol security uniform. I like the shorts because of the utility pockets and they are baggy with the snug liner and chamois built in. 

Until I experience more, I'll consider chamois shorts or pants for long rides just to insure confidence for comfort but I do lean toward "regular wear" until or unless I experience discomfort for just about all my rides. Chamois wear made sense and seemed appropriate but now I wonder if I just bought into it without ever knowing for sure. I suggest anyone do some trial if they wonder about it or have not 'tested' a few other ideas. What works for some doesn't always work for all.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

I dont wear one either. I just wear my preferred boxers (saxx) and my baggies.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Fact is, once you ride enough and have found a saddle that fits, it really isn't something you need unless you're really putting in the miles or hours on the bike -_ like 3+ hours, not talking lift served/shuttle._ With my saddle of choice, I can easily do 20-30 mile commutes where I am mostly sitting and pedaling, no chamois required. I wear them because I have them, but only really honestly to keep the jewelry is place and not banging about - _catching/hitting the jewelry on the saddle is very painful_ ut: Plain lycra/spandex/whatever tight fitting short, would do the same thing.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Fact is, once you ride enough and have found a saddle that fits, it really isn't something you need unless you're really putting in the miles or hours on the bike -_ like 3+ hours, not talking lift served/shuttle._


You mean _*you*_ don't need them. I do.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

My WTB Pure V saddle on my fatbike really doesn't require a chamois. It's pretty cush. I often ride in plain street clothes, sandals, or layers of Winter gear. Just haven't needed them.

On my Forte Pro SL saddle on my 29er, it all depends on how much sitting or rear wheel damping I'm doing. On a hardtail, control of the rear tire often depends on my butt holding it in place, or at least limiting its craziness. On rough terrain, def. need a chamois, even at only 2 hrs. or so. Also, lots of flatland pedaling is better with a chamois.
A day at Ray's Indoor usually means a lot of standing, or even dropping the saddle, making 5 hrs. w/o a chamois no problem.

To say across the board that "chamois are out" just means they haven't checked my shorts.

-F


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I find that if you ride enough your butt toughens up and you don't need padded shorts. I also prefer the feel of shorts with no padding, less hot and sticky. 

I do still wear padded shorts/bibs sometimes but never for off-road.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Ride some more, keep trying saddles 



J.B. Weld said:


> You mean _*you*_ don't need them. I do.


That's my saddle and that is exactly how I feel about it, so comfy, yet not overly bulky and I commute in just surf baggies normally 



Fleas said:


> My WTB Pure V saddle on my fatbike really doesn't require a chamois. It's pretty cush. I often ride in plain street clothes, sandals, or layers of Winter gear. Just haven't needed them.
> 
> -F


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Ride some more, keep trying saddles


I will ride some more, thank you.

My definition of a good saddle/riding position? Never once thinking of your bum on a 3 hour ride. I'm there.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

"Are People Really Not Wearing Chamois?"

Yes, there really are people who are not wearing chamois.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Honestly, I expected a little more from Vital. There was a lotta stupid on that list.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> Honestly, I expected a little more from Vital. There was a lotta stupid on that list.


I think that article was mostly tongue and cheek, including the chamois bit. Anyway I thought the first "out" was pretty good.



> What's Out
> Making stupid, aggressive, ignorant comments on the internet. Seriously, who even talks like that in real life? (This article would "of" counted as a one of those comments except it's not in a comments section. Phew.)


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think that article was mostly tongue and cheek, including the chamois bit. Anyway I thought the first "out" was pretty good.


Yeah, I know. I'm just being crotchety cuz I've only had one cup of coffee so far this morning. A few of them made me laugh, like this one;

Out: _"Web edits with a six-figure budget that took 2 months to make and required 18 people to travel 27,000 miles with literally tons of gear to ride somewhere "unridden" for a total of 19 minutes. Put that money toward a public bike park on the moon."_


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Under an hour, I wear a performance boxer, like MyPakage (now called BN3TH), but over an hour or so, I have to rock a chamois-as others said, a crap chamois is not a good idea, premium chamois like elastic interface and TMF are the jam.

source: I am a bike apparel guy


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I wear them even on shuttle days


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope gym shorts and tighty whities for biking and rowing. Just call me iron ass. LOL


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Do they still make tighty whities?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I might grab a padded liner if it’s cold out for a few hours, or for low-output, shuttling etc, but anything in heat or long/pedaling, no pad. I learned that, for me, using one can promote injury: absorbs and holds moisture; moisture removes skin oil, skin chafes more readily. I sweat, and I detest sitting on a wet sponge.

Of course the saddle matters. I rode my Selle Anatomica Titanico X for 30 consecutive long days (twice) with few of those miles ridden using a pad. I can go consecutive long days sans pad on a sportier saddle like some of the WTB models. Pads take too long to dry when bikepacking. Shorts/pants of thin, smooth synth material, gusseted crotch and flat seams, synthetic briefs work best for me in sweaty conditions. 

Think for yourself. Power to you if you like a pad – or don’t.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Grabbing a pair of chamois lined shorts to go under my baggies is just part of the pre-ride ritual. I ALWAYS wear a chamois. Been doing that since 1990. Not going to change.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Last year was the first time I did a significant amount of rides with no chamois.

Also the first time I've had cuts from seams on my taint. Who thinks this is a good idea?! :lol:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

One Pivot said:


> ...Also the first time I've had cuts from seams on my taint. Who thinks this is a good idea?! :lol:


No one. Which is why its a _good idea_ to seek out undergarments that don't have a seam on the taint. Plenty of options among merino brief makers who are designing their stuff for active pursuits.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Cause and effect:
- saddle sores - caused by bacteria infecting an open wound in the saddle area
- open wound - caused by abrasion

Personalized needs:
- bacteria - hygiene. clean your butt and garments, and especially clean out wounds
- infection - stick a bandage on an exposed wound, rather than leave it open and exposed to bacteria, such as from fecal matter (can come from dry farts)
- abrasion - select saddle and garments less prone to abrasion, change technique, improve positioning to reduce pressure on seat

Garment doesn't have to be a pad. Saddle doesn't need to be a cruiser style saddle. Don't need to creams to address friction. Too much pressure on the seat from wearing a pack or an upright position from short stems, riser bars, and compact geo doesn't help either.









How about not picking something that has rough materials, such as stitching, right between your butt and where you put the most pressure on your seat? Next time you shop cycling shorts/bibs, discover how many nice undergarments you can buy with that money instead.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

One Pivot said:


> Last year was the first time I did a significant amount of rides with no chamois.
> 
> Also the first time I've had cuts from seams on my taint. Who thinks this is a good idea?! :lol:


Sounds 'rough' but you have to go with what works or some trial and error. 
One style or brand might do that where others don't.

When I wear chamois it's more due to the pant or shorts design, fit and pocket options. They just happen to be chamois lined.

I know I'd be less oblivious if I rode everyday or significant miles. Pretty sure I'd have a go-to preference that I wouldn't care to put to chance.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> You mean _*you*_ don't need them. I do.


I do too....

I am also 200+ lbs, possibly has something to do with it....


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> How about not picking something that has rough materials, such as stitching, right between your butt and where you put the most pressure on your seat? Next time you shop cycling shorts/bibs, discover how many nice undergarments you can buy with that money instead.


No thanks, underwear isn't comparable to good bibs with chamois, not even close for me. As stated multiple times do what works for yourself but it's bad form to tell others what they do or don't "need" (IMO) Bibs and chamois cream keep me on the bike and happy, without that combo I have issues that cause me to miss rides. Should I do it your way and miss rides?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

VTSession said:


> Who's ditching their chamois and why? Inquiring minds need to know.


I haven't worn one in about a decade. I put the effort into finding saddles that work for me and once I did there was no point wearing a chamois. I can ride everyday for 3 weeks without an issue on a road trip. Local rides are no issue.

I did a bikepacking trip grinding gravel 12hrs a day for 7-8 days without a chamois.

Thinking back to when I wore them there is nothing I miss.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

I've never worn one. I feel like I would get too hot.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

I’ve never tried ‘em. Just went through several saddles to find one that agrees with my arse. It’s hot and extremely humid where I live. The last thing I want insulated is that area.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Pain in the seat area that comes regularly after riding for a certain amount of time is sometimes mislabeled as "saddle soreness". This comes from your ass from not being broke in. People often shop for seats and shorts to address this issue, but this issue can be addressed by forcing your body to adapt. In other words, breaking in your ass.

People believe the process of breaking in your ass can be done by just simply riding more, allowing time for the body to recover between big rides. I've discovered that giving a day off between activities that trigger such soreness actually doesn't break in the ass. Can ride 16 miles 5 days a week, for an entire year, commuting 8 miles each way, racking up 5000 miles, but that won't break in your ass for 3+ hour rides. You need to ride at least 3 straight days, 3 hours in the saddle each day all at once to trigger the pain each time, to make the body adapt to such pain. It will then feel like mere discomfort on subsequent 3+ hour rides.

Actual saddle sores are infections that are skin deep, which form boils which are painful to sit on. This is the kind of saddle sore you want to prevent.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

So if you guys don’t wear em, what do you wear under baggies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

rad3144 said:


> So if you guys don't wear em, what do you wear under baggies?


I wear my normal day-to-day underwear. Synthetic boxer briefs.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Quality underwear. $15-20 each. Baggies aren't even needed. I wear regular pants (e.g. jeans) if it's cool enough outside. I'll wear shorts when it gets warmer, though it doesn't need to be cycling specific. Whatever I sweat in goes to the wash anyways. No need to add more to the wash load. T-shirts too. I got some shirts with a bunch of holes in it that I've been wearing for over 10 years; it's like the style nowadays, uhh, to not be a wasteful consumer. xD

I basically questioned if cycling shorts were even doing anything for me. With or without, I had the same needs and issues to deal with. Only notable difference was that I was wearing a diaper vs underwear. The diaper feeling admittedly goes away after 25 minutes of riding, while the underwear felt pretty transparent from the start. Was already not using a chamois to commute short distances, and basically went straight into long rides, taking the scenic fun route detour before heading home, discovering there was no need. No need to bother spending $40+ for decent chamois and another $40+ for decent baggies. Feels good to keep things under $25, and have them serve as casual wear too.

I'll admit that some shorts which are marketed to cyclists will look pretty good in a casual setting. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0713S8V4D/

I don't own flannel, but I recognize some mtbers choose it over fancy technical gear. I admit that I like DH/moto jerseys. Got a few that I wear if I'm going out specifically for a ride from my house.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

rad3144 said:


> So if you guys don't wear em, what do you wear under baggies?


A vinyl thong. Why?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> I wear regular pants (e.g. jeans) if it's cool enough outside.


Jeans and t-shirts? Now I know you're nuts  I guess if it works it works though.

I was dressing for a chilly ride the other day and had no tights or knee warmers, for a brief moment I considered wearing my jeans but decided I'd rather freeze.

$40 for quality chamois? Unfortunately I've found that the good ones are $100+ even on sale.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> A vinyl thong. Why?


I would hate to do that to my wife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I like MTB baggies for riding and they work fine for day-to-day wear. So I'd rather go that way than where my day-to-day pants/shorts biking. But, that's just me.

I try and shop for baggies without liners/chamois and usually can find an option I like occasionally I'll buy a pair that has a liner and I'll pull that out and leave it at the LBS or give 'em to a friend.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> I don't own flannel, but I recognize some mtbers choose it over fancy technical gear.


I found a Columbia tech polyester flannel shirt, that I wear one a thin Merino or two for winter riding. As I was told back in the bad old days when I joined the Canadian Army, "it's 80% appearance, and the rest is leave".


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll pile on with the "I don't wear them" crowd. There are 27 reasons not to. They are like a diaper. They absorb sweat and then don't evaporate fast enough. Yuck. 

I'll also jump on the ride until you toughen up your contact points club. My butt was the least sore of 27 other body parts after a 5.5 hour ride last summer. 

I'm in the club of find the right seat too. I've tried 34 seats, and found ones that fit right. Way to many people think that "plush", soft, flexy, big, or padded have something to do with proper seat fit. It is called "fit" not "design" for a reason. 

I actually have very little in the way of bike specific clothes. I like a zippered Jersey, but I can ride without. In fact on warm or hot days I'm often dressed from shirt to toe with sport specific but not bike specific gear most days. I do wear a bike specific helmet. 

Someone mentioned the internet telling us what to do ... exactly. I'm not falling victim to the theory that cloth to cover my body parts has to always be bike specific and often hideously expensive.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

rad3144 said:


> I would hate to do that to my wife


Ha. Seriously, though - I just wear merino briefs under my shorts. A lot easier to pack on multi-day trips than multiple chamois as well.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

adaycj said:


> I'll pile on with the "I don't wear them" crowd. There are 27 reasons not to. They are like a diaper. They absorb sweat and then don't evaporate fast enough. Yuck.


I always call them diapers. I figure I'll have to wear a diaper soon enough when I get a bit older so no point starting any earlier than I have to. 

When we hit the pub post-ride my diaper wearing friends always do this "dance" as they rotate through the bathroom getting their soggy diaper off. I just watched amused and drink my beer. Seems easier to just not wear the darn thing in the first place.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

vikb said:


> When we hit the pub post-ride my diaper wearing friends always do this "dance" as they rotate through the bathroom getting their soggy diaper off. I just watched amused and drink my beer. Seems easier to just not wear the darn thing in the first place.


Exactly.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

adaycj said:


> They are like a diaper. They absorb sweat and then don't evaporate fast enough. Yuck.


You must have tried $hitty ones, I've never experienced that with mine anyway. I wonder why pros who spend more time in the saddle than any of us and are dependent on staying injury free "down there" don't wear underwear and jeans?



vikb said:


> When we hit the pub post-ride my diaper wearing friends always do this "dance" as they rotate through the bathroom getting their soggy diaper off. I just watched amused and drink my beer. Seems easier to just not wear the darn thing in the first place.


Fair enough but I always change into regular clothes immediately after a ride so I'm cool & comfy in the pub while you guys are stewing in your own juices and offending women in your stanky, sweat-soaked gear


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Fair enough but I always change into regular clothes immediately after a ride so I'm cool & comfy in the pub while you guys are stewing in your own juices and offending women in your stanky, sweat-soaked gear


Everything I wear dries quick so there is no stewing going on. The ladies that ride with us are just as sweaty and none of them seem offended. They keep coming back so we must be doing something right.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

vikb said:


> Everything I wear dries quick so there is no stewing going on.


My experience as well, and again - this is one of the benefits of the non-diaper approach. Lots of airflow keeps things a lot drier to begin with. I'm never "stewing in my juices."

As for the ladies? At the pubs I hang out in, pretty much everyone else there is also coming in from doing something active and outdoors as well. No one cares.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> Everything I wear dries quick so there is no stewing going on.


OK, crusting. Y'all can have your post-ride crusty clothes, don't bother me none.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

vikb said:


> I always call them diapers. I figure I'll have to wear a diaper soon enough when I get a bit older so no point starting any earlier than I have to.
> 
> When we hit the pub post-ride my diaper wearing friends always do this "dance" as they rotate through the bathroom getting their soggy diaper off. I just watched amused and drink my beer. Seems easier to just not wear the darn thing in the first place.


But you're sitting there in post ride soggy underwear.

At least a chamois is designed to absorb and not stink. I've been wearing them for 28 years and have never thought "damn, my chamois is soaked". It just doesn't happen.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

just get a saddle that fits your butt. ive found that a wtb volt works perfect for me. 1 hour or 10 hours solid, no butt pain. as for sweat, ive not had a problem with swamp ass when wearing regular shorts. ive ridden anywhere from CO to AR and 100+ temps. it wasnt my butt that was sweating the most.

the rest of that article is just click bait for a barely relevant biking website to get ad clicks.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rad3144 said:


> So if you guys don't wear em, what do you wear under baggies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Spring/summer/fall: t shirt; baggy shorts, usually cargo type; normal underwear; Novara rain jacket if it is raining; Salomon trail running shoes/hikers

Winter: underneath above items: Champion base layer shirt I got at Target; Columbia base layer tights; Columbia Bugaboots; Giro gloves; 45North helmet liner, REI balaclava

I ride between 1-3 hours at a time depending on the free time I have...never really experience saddle soreness unless I have been off the bike for a while. By mid summer, I never even think about it...


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Silentfoe said:


> But you're sitting there in post ride soggy underwear.
> 
> At least a chamois is designed to absorb and not stink. I've been wearing them for 28 years and have never thought "damn, my chamois is soaked". It just doesn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yea, my crotch doesn't stink after a ride either ... whatever. A fake leather pad for my butt isn't going to make me smell any better. How can MORE material jammed in an area where there is no air flow going to reduce sweating, funk, and make you more dry?

I've got no angst against anyone who wants to wear those things. More power to you. But they don't defy the laws of physics. They offer friction management and a little padding if you feel you need it. My Pearl Elite cycling shorts will have sweat dripping and running out of them after a hard ride in hot humid weather. Of course the chamois is soaked, and so is everything else.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

adaycj said:


> Yea, my crotch doesn't stink after a ride either ... whatever. A fake leather pad for my butt isn't going to make me smell any better. How can MORE material jammed in an area where there is no air flow going to reduce sweating, funk, and make you more dry?
> 
> I've got no angst against anyone who wants to wear those things. More power to you. But they don't defy the laws of physics. They offer friction management and a little padding if you feel you need it. My Pearl Elite cycling shorts will have sweat dripping and running out of them after a hard ride in hot humid weather. Of course the chamois is soaked, and so is everything else.


Because it's a synthetic material designed to do just that. And it does it well, hence the expense. A $20 pair of underwear isn't going to come out smelling like roses, not matter what you believe. While a chamois won't smell awesome either, it is at least built for a purpose.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The moist areas tend to be wherever there's material that is some combination of absorbing, thick, not getting air flow, and not very breathable: helmet, gloves, under the camelbak, knee pads, shoes inc. the part of the socks in the shoes, and the chamois. 

A questionable part of the chamois is that it traps bacteria next to your skin. When you think of them as trapping fecal matter from farts (most farts, even dry ones, and especially smelly ones, will have fecal matter), with warmth, humidity, and nutrients being sweated out giving them the conditions to grow exponentially... if you ever wonder why your crotch can stink despite daily hygiene, you should probably consider wearing things that don't trap your flatulence.

I honestly don't feel the sweat until I've stopped for more than 5-10 minutes after a hard effort. I find that the smell of sweat often has a noticable hint of what the person's been eating/drinking; sweets can be flowery, while animal protein can smell like rotten death, or not unlike a sausage if you like that kind of stuff. I found that ingredients in energy drinks like sodium citrate can be pungent. I don't have self-conscious worries about my sweat. I find the nastiest smell tends to be laundry left in the washing machine too long after its cycle ends, at least when it comes to smells expected from other people. Stinky gloves probably are a distant second. When your crotch smells, it's due to all the bacteria, which grows faster in certain conditions. I wouldn't be surprised if your chamois smelled like a sock, especially if worn under baggies.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

My bike underwear is better than your bike underwear. 

So there.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Silentfoe said:


> Because it's a synthetic material designed to do just that. And it does it well, hence the expense. A $20 pair of underwear isn't going to come out smelling like roses, not matter what you believe. While a chamois won't smell awesome either, it is at least built for a purpose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It seems we will never agree. Or wait. We do agree. My underwear don't smell like roses. Ever. Especially not after a good hot ride. And I never said they would.

However my underwear are also made out of a synthetic material designed exactly for the purpose of being against the smelliest parts of the human body. Granted it didn't say anything about being smashed between my parts and a bike seat on the package, so you've got me there. Not made for the purpose. My $120 Pearl shorts, now unused for a decade, did say that on the package.

I really need to get off the internet and stop talking about my smelly crotch and my choices of garments to cover it. I'm starting to feel creepy.

Have a good weekend, I hope you get some riding in. I already did. Now I have chamois adds popping up everywhere I visit. Figures.


----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

I honestly had to look this up. I've been riding mountain bikes for decades and had never heard of a chamois (unless I was drying a car). I wear spandex type boxer briefs and moto shorts. I'm not saying I wouldn't try it though.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

The snug, "jock-strap" like effect of the elastic compression from the chamois/short is the important part for me. Otherwise the package gets jostled and battered.

Tried plain compression shorts and they did not offer enough compression.

As for the chamois pad itself, I go for the thinnest ones I can find. Problem is the very thin ones often come in cheaper shorts that don't offer enough compression.


Tinker Jaurez supposedly tore the pads out of his shorts.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Miker J said:


> The snug, "jock-strap" like effect of the elastic compression from the chamois/short is the important part for me. Otherwise the package gets jostled and battered.
> 
> Tried plain compression shorts and they did not offer enough compression.
> 
> ...


I'm a grower not a shower so I don't have that problem ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Chamois just seem to keep getting thicker and more diaper like, which has been causing me discomfort. When I started riding they seemed to be thinner and I never payed much attention to them. Lately I've been questioning the use of chamois, but not the use of tights, which do the job of keeping my bits out of the way. For those that are not wearing chamois but are wearing tights or merino/synthetic underwear please list the brands you like and where you got them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

CGrr said:


> For those that are not wearing chamois but are wearing tights or merino/synthetic underwear please list the brands you like and where you got them.


I've been using Tesla compression underwear that I got from Amazon (search item B073WWHDBQ). I always wear shorts or pants over 'em.

Can opt for a version without mesh that doesn't have the seams in the seating area in the back (just one down the middle, rather than having a mesh panel there). The seams are on the inside of the sit bone on this one. I'm more comfortable in them than normal tights, which generally come up too high and rely on a drawstring. Was using these in shorts in 36F last night, on a 50 mi ride, with knee pads over them and only my fingertips were feeling discomfort from the cold, despite having wind protection (Leatt AirFlex Wind). Did a 65 mi ride the night before in a different model of Tesla tights, without the mesh panels.

I use boxers depending on what I wear over them, for temp regulation. I got the Stoic brand from Backcountry, but have been curious about the ones pictured above in one of my posts from Ex Officio (Give-n-Go line). I have one merino one from Smartwool, but it itches. Though, I did get the Tesla mesh long compression underwear to possibly use year round, since I want sun protection too. Tesla's tops are a bit thick, so I'm going to rely on sun sleeves rather than use those year round.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

This made me think, which is always good.

I can’t remember riding in anything other than chamois over baggy. I don’t have issues with the chamois, but I’m open to new things.

I’m in Phoenix, so it’s hot. Today, I wore a pair of adidas coolmesh boxer briefs under a normal set of baggies. The result? The world didn’t end and my gooch didn’t explode. Actually, it was light and airy. I’ll definitely go chamois-less again.

Thanks, Vital.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Blatant said:


> This made me think, which is always good.
> 
> I can't remember riding in anything other than chamois over baggy. I don't have issues with the chamois, but I'm open to new things.
> 
> ...


You said chamois over baggy. I pictured someone in a superhero costume on a mtb. xD

There are people who actually ride in nothing but thongs and shoes. They tried to create a thong thursdays weekly ride, but not everyone dressed the part. I think they just wanted to get a better tan, while having fun. Orange/LA county SoCal riders...


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Freudian slip.


----------



## Sid Duffman (Oct 5, 2015)

Blatant said:


> This made me think, which is always good.
> 
> I can't remember riding in anything other than chamois over baggy. I don't have issues with the chamois, but I'm open to new things.
> 
> ...


This was my experience exactly! (except the chamois over baggy thing).

My first thought when I saw this thread was "this is crazy talk." But I got curious and did a short 80 min with boxer briefs UNDER baggies. Like you said, the world didn't end. Much better ventilation, and movement felt less restricted. To my surprise, my sit bones didn't hurt or ache at all. Will definitely be doing this again.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

After reading this thread I may be a convert. I picked up some synthetic boxer briefs and have been riding chamois-less for a few weeks now. So far I am finding that I prefer the boxer briefs to chamois.



vikb said:


> I try and shop for baggies without liners/chamois and usually can find an option I like


Any suggestions for shorts that don't have liners? So far I have just removed the liners from the shorts I already had, but some of those are getting long in the tooth and I was planning to replace them soon.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

No chamois for me for years now. The right synthetic boxers with a high polyester/lycra blend works great. It's more comfortable, lighter, and cooler IMHO.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Chamois here! My skinny azz demands them.  

I also prefer road jerseys, the tighter fit feels better.. to me.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Found myself on the way to the trail last week and whoops, forget the bum pad. Rode in regular cotton boxers and baggies. Even that wasn't bad. I'd say 2 times over the 2hr ride I said, oh yeah I don't have a chamois on. Not much interest in trying to make it a habit, but sure, you won't die.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Honestly, while I'll ride in synthetic boxer briefs on a short ride, I find that they smell worse than cycling shorts with lycra. Even if I'm not being active and I grabbed a pair because I've been lazy about doing laundry.

Count me as another who strongly prefers changing into clean clothes after a ride regardless of what I'm wearing. I might not bother if it's a short drive home. But otherwise, yeah, I'm changing. I keep a bag with a fresh change of clothes, a towel, baby wipes, and deodorant. I also keep a synthetic sport kilt in there, which just so happens to be pretty fantastic for changing in mixed company at a busy trailhead parking lot. I also keep a bottle of shampoo/body wash combo for the occasional post-ride shower if I happen to be riding in a more developed park with such amenities. I'll even pay a few bucks for a shower if that's what it takes. It's SOOOOO much nicer chilling with a beer and feeling at least somewhat clean.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a few shorts that have some level of liner/padding, but I got a nice set of tri-shorts with pretty beefy chamois a few days before my 100 mi race last weekend and I buttered it up pretty well with the chamois butter right before. 

Worked like magic, one of those things that I never thought of over the 14 hrs (some wrong turns and extra miles were had) I was riding in the snow and cold. I depends a lot on what and how I plan to ride, whether I'm going to go with an aggressive chamois liner. Otherwise my riding shorts usually have enough of a liner either way. Just don't ride anything serious with underwear usually, that'll tear your rear end up.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Until this post, I have never heard of somebody not wearing chamois....ever. I knew of a few people who wore BVD's under their chamois but they've been cured of that. I'm so accustomed to wearing chamois while riding that I even wear them on 10 miles rides to the beach.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Great, and informative thread ! I also never thought of going chamois-free.....quality merino briefs will be given a try.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Everything's technical optional.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Why did I expand that picture?? LOL!


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

i guess i have an iron butt. i found a saddle that fits me and thats that. ive ridden 40+ miles and over 9 hours SOLID without any kind of extra protection, no problem. i dont wear special bike shorts, chamois or anything. i just wear cargo shorts or even sometimes swim trunks, cause they dry fast. 

just measure your sit bones and find a seat width and shape that agrees with your body.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

On the advice of this thread I decided to go for one casual ride sans chamois and I got an ass wart the size of Cleveland. True story.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Photos or it didn’t happen ^


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> On the advice of this thread I decided to go for one casual ride sans chamois and I got an ass wart the size of Cleveland. True story.


I'll bet it wasn't near as ugly nor smelly though.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TheHolc said:


> I'll bet it wasn't near as ugly nor smelly though.


So Cleveland has gone from the Armpit of the Midwest (in the '70's) to the Butt Wart of the Midwest? They can't get a break!!!


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2008)

*Pad the seat*

If they made those diapers out of real leather I'd try wearing one.

In the meantime, I use a padded seat to which I've added foam.









I'll be swapping this seat over to the mountain bike I just got.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

cotton boxers and Dickies shorts are all i ever use. mtb, roadie, bmx, short rides, long rides, never had any issues in almost 40 years...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> cotton boxers and Dickies shorts are all i ever use. mtb, roadie, bmx, short rides, long rides, never had any issues in almost 40 years...


yep...simple. Sturdy. Easy

I think the most uncomfortable things i ever rode in was jeans back when I was young


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I have a pair but just wear polyester boxer briefs under shorts or bib tights. Maybe if I did super long rides I would need em


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

AOK said:


> After reading this thread I may be a convert. I picked up some synthetic boxer briefs and have been riding chamois-less for a few weeks now. So far I am finding that I prefer the boxer briefs to chamois.
> 
> Any suggestions for shorts that don't have liners? So far I have just removed the liners from the shorts I already had, but some of those are getting long in the tooth and I was planning to replace them soon.


My favourite at the moment are the Race Face Stage shorts. No liner and long inseam which I like. They make other models with shorter inseams and no liners if that's your thing.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> But you're sitting there in post ride soggy underwear.


Synthetic underwear doesn't get soggy. If I was wet and uncomfortable I would change. I don't find that to be the case and neither do the numerous other folks that don't wear padded bike shorts.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

vikb said:


> Synthetic underwear doesn't get soggy. If I was wet and uncomfortable I would change. I don't find that to be the case and neither do the numerous other folks that don't wear padded bike shorts.


...plus, when i ride, every thing is soggy. Riding in the rain/snow/mud, as well as being a sweat hog when it is dry has allowed me to grow accustomed to just being wet...I rarely leave a MTB session dry


----------



## techrtr (Sep 12, 2018)

Well, it's a well known fact that professional cyclists who make a living riding bikes don't use chamois so it makes sense that Joe Wannabe wouldn't want to use one either.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I've become allergic to something in synthetic clothes. It basically peels my skin off until I bleed. 

I've been riding with no chamois, cotton boxer briefs, and swamp ass. Its not that bad, but its not great either :lol: Why anyone would intentionally choose this is beyond me. I would much much rather wear a chamois, but between bleedy legs or a bit of swamp ass, ill take the swamp ass.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

No chamois here either. The few times I've worn my cycling shorts -found zero benefit to them.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

When I lived in SF I would ride my bike everywhere. it was common to log 20 miles a day easy. In town I wore work clothes. On weekends, when I rode 50+ miles, I always wore a chamois. These days, I wear one on pretty much every ride.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Forest Rider said:


> No chamois here either. The few times I've worn my cycling shorts -found zero benefit to them.


I ride chamois-less, also. I do use cheap amazon lightweight compression shorts under my riding shorts. I find this to be a pretty comfy setup that keeps my skin pretty dry so I don't usually deal with chaffing.

Going to plead ignorance here, but what are the benefits of riding with a chamois? It was just a piece of equipment I never really looked at purchasing.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

beer_coffee_water said:


> Going to plead ignorance here, but what are the benefits of riding with a chamois? It was just a piece of equipment I never really looked at purchasing.


Kind of like any other upgrade I guess, invaluable for some and "meh" for others. Fo me it's all about comfort, every now and then I'll go for short rides without them and and they are sorely missed


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

beer_coffee_water said:


> I ride chamois-less, also. I do use cheap amazon lightweight compression shorts under my riding shorts. I find this to be a pretty comfy setup that keeps my skin pretty dry so I don't usually deal with chaffing.
> 
> Going to plead ignorance here, but what are the benefits of riding with a chamois? It was just a piece of equipment I never really looked at purchasing.


I rode without one for years, then decided to try a pair after I'd noticed getting saddle sore on longer rides.

Now I never go on "actual" rides without them.

The benefit IMO isn't chaffing, or sweat, support, or whatever. Its just that I don't get saddle sore nearly as easily.

I've found that on rides > ~10-15 miles (particularly rode rides), my butt would get pretty saddle sore. The Chamois prevents all that, and I can easily ride 30+ without feeling the same soreness that I would get on 10 mile rides previously.

Two points though:

For mountain biking it "may" not be as big of a benefit, as you're out of the saddle more often than you are on a road bike. So if you have a lot of short climbs where you are, it may not matter too much. But if you've got a 2k ft climb coming up, and you'll be sitting for an hour or two, I think its worth trying.

Low end Chamois's suck. My wife got me a pair of mtb shorts for christmas, and they came with a low end chamois. I tried it once... and it basically feels like someone taped a piece of cardboard inside my pants. Doesn't add any real padding, and feels... well, stiff, and un-natural. So if you want to try one, get a Pearl Izumi, or other quality one. The difference is night and day


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ all that! +1 on Pearl Izumi, I still have my first pair. It's a backup in case I get lazy with laundry.

I ordered some tights with cheap chamois from Amazon, it's like wearing a diaper. So uncomfortable, they are collecting dust.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The heat of my chamois was killing me this summer so I ditched them. Don't see me going back. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Suns_PSD said:


> The heat of my chamois was killing me this summer so I ditched them. Don't see me going back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


What's cooler than chamois? A speedo?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

My current bikes are sweet AF in terms of STA but before that, I found I was moving lots on my saddle, including way forward on climbs with the nose of my saddle jammed in places it shouldn't be. I worried about damage to my perineum, and worse. I got into the habit of wearing chamois because I was a little concerned about long term repetitive damage I might be doing down under. With my current fleet, I may fully abandon the chamois. I hardly shift at all now on my saddle.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I must have got talked into it. 
Early 2000 years, I was becoming a student of mtn biking trying to learn and read up on all things bike and considering a new bike from my '91 Hardrock perspective.

I purchased a pair or two of shorts and considered them 'padded shorts' not knowing or following the prescription of 'bare' underpinnings. 
On and off over the years, I'd use them on longer rides thinking they'd help or other rides just because they had handy pockets. Often, I'd go on a ride not even thinking of them and leave them behind. Never really became a big believer nor had a problem that needed solving. More recently in the past few years, seen plenty of mention by riders that long ago left chamois and I probably realized then, I was just following directions by what seemed dictated at the time. It was easy to go out and consciously test ride and note my comfort level to decide what 'should' be MY recipe. 
I really don't prefer them for any reason other than handy pockets but I'll keep a few around.

^ Mike sums up my thoughts mostly because I have the best fitting bike I've ever owned and a saddle that works well for me too. 
It could be the padded shorts were a benefit through the years for me just due to minor fit nuances that were thought to be comfort issues related to longer time in the saddle (Misdiagnosis). 

I have little doubt some riders fix comfort issues with shorts instead of or unknowingly ignoring a saddle that wasn't best for them or some dialing in and tuning cockpit or seat rails among other fit related things. 
In my case, I'm a believer in sit bones and my newer Selle saddle.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Single speed, chamois not so necessary. Standing going up, mostly standing going down.
Geared, chamois.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't wear chamois. No big deal

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

I dunno. I just wear them out of habit. I’ve had uncomfortable saddles even with chamois on. 

Plus, they seem to take the edge off when I inevitably bag myself.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

I use un-padded compression shorts under baggies when mtbing. I personally don't like the feel of the chamois and I'm not in the same position for long enough to get sore.

On my CX bike which I use more as a road bike, I may be in the saddle for 30+mins at a time. I wear a chamois for that.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Legbacon said:


> I always wear a chamois, but these days the only reason is that I have to with my SWAT & Sombrio Smuggle bibs. They just hold a lot of sweat, and I don't need the padding with a saddle that fits. I did a few long rides in Thailand and wore synthetic shitknicks under my baggies and was quite comfy in the heat. If I could get seamless bibs with SWAT pockets, and no chamois, I would buy them.


SWAT vest.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I pretty much always wear a chamois, haven't found a boxer that doesn't chafe yet. I also have gotten to changing into and out of my riding clothes in the van before and after rides, so it makes sense to have dedicated bike clothes.

Much of the against comments above talk about a chamois being like a sponge. In summer I regularly swim in my chamois halfway into a ride and have always been shocked how little water it will actually hold... Fifteen minutes after jumping back on the bike I'd never guess it had been submerged (though you could argue that that's because it was already drenched with sweat, but regardless it doesn't bother me).

I do think changing after is the most important as it helps prevent saddle sores. If I am not gonna be showering for a while I'll usually try to wipe the sweat off that area as well. Once you have a true saddle sore you are very motivated to avoid them.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Well the next logical step is no underwear at all!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you guys who don't wear a chamois just not chafe? I can feel the seams on my boxers scraping my skin. Its like a mini strip of sandpaper after a while.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't chafe....

I also generally don't ride in the heat long enough to get chaffed cause I hate riding in the heat.

And like many have said, I am out of the saddle enough that I don't get too much saddle soreness...


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Rode two hours in 85 degrees with crazy humidity last night. I could not wait to get changed as soon as I hit the car. Can't believe I used to just drive home, for the extra three minutes it's a pretty glorious feeling... Only thing better is a shower. Big ride + shower w/ beer + food = best I can possibly feel.

Definitely got me curious about the chamois, but I know from shuttle days, commutes and bike parks (when I never wear one) that any amount of real pedaling and my every day wear undies aren't gonna cut it. It's probably true that I could find one that worked, but for now I don't see myself spending money on it.

A friend made it a goal to be comfortable hanging out in what he rides in. Super cool idea, but given my first paragraph in this post I think it loses its allure - I'd rather change even if it were into an identical pair of dry clothes.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> Do you guys who don't wear a chamois just not chafe? I can feel the seams on my boxers scraping my skin. Its like a mini strip of sandpaper after a while.


No chaffing. I first tried to find minimal seam boxers, but realized it made no difference so I just wear my normal day-to-day boxers to ride in.

I'm not super tough down there either. My first couple decades of riding involved a bunch of saddle discomfort despite trying various saddles, bike diapers and lotions/potions. I finally found saddles that fit my butt well and that allowed me to ride comfortably.

Unless you've got a saddle that fits you well you are going to have comfort issues. Wearing a chamois/diaper may help, but it's just a band-aid not a cure.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

vikb said:


> Unless you've got a saddle that fits you well you are going to have comfort issues. Wearing a chamois/diaper may help, but it's just a band-aid not a cure.


While true, this does not mean that a chamois (I call them diapers too) won't increase comfort on a saddle that fits well. My experience (I think my saddle fits well, but there could always be a 'better' one out there) seems to suggest that it does... But whether or not the improvement is necessary is a totally different question.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> Unless you've got a saddle that fits you well you are going to have comfort issues. Wearing a chamois/diaper may help, but it's just a band-aid not a cure.


A bandaid is a temporary fix to aid healing and recovery, a good pair of cycling shorts are appreciated (by me) on every single ride. I do have a good saddle that fits well and could ride in reasonable comfort sans-chamois but I'm even more comfortable with it.

Like a lot of components it's just another upgrade, for some.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TheDwayyo said:


> While true, this does not mean that a chamois (I call them diapers too) won't increase comfort on a saddle that fits well. My experience (I think my saddle fits well, but there could always be a 'better' one out there) seems to suggest that it does... But whether or not the improvement is necessary is a totally different question.


That's a fair point. You could argue that if a diaper makes you more comfortable your saddle doesn't really fit you well. But, the whole issue is subjective so there is no way to argue either point to a certain conclusion.

The only reason I bother to post in these threads is that I spent decades believing saddles hurt and diapers were necessary. That is until I started reading peoples' accounts online of diaperless biking in total comfort. I didn't believe it, but it was an intriguing concept and it got me motivated to look into it more and led to a successful transition to adult diaper-free biking.

So if someone is happy wearing diapers I would not try and convince them otherwise. OTOH it's worth talking about the fact that a lot of people don't ride with them and are totally happy. So that folks that don't like their diapers, but think there is no alternative at least realize there is.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> A bandaid is a temporary fix to aid healing and recovery, a good pair of cycling shorts are appreciated (by me) on every single ride. I do have a good saddle that fits well and could ride in reasonable comfort sans-chamois but I'm even more comfortable with it.
> 
> Like a lot of components it's just another upgrade, for some.


It's the difference between treating the symptom or treating the cause of the issue and thereby eliminating the need for treating the symptom. A better band aid analogy is having a dull knife and cutting yourself regularly. So one person buys a family pack of band aids and puts them by the cutting board another gets the knife sharpened/buys a better knife and stops cutting themselves.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> It's the difference between treating the symptom or treating the cause of the issue and thereby eliminating the need for treating the symptom. A better band aid analogy is having a dull knife and cutting yourself regularly. So one person buys a family pack of band aids and puts them by the cutting board another gets the knife sharpened/buys a better knife and stops cutting themselves.


I'm just saying that no matter how good the fit is or how comfy it feels a good pair of bibs makes it even better. For me anyway, personal preference is all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2019)

Mr Pig said:


> I find that if you ride enough your butt toughens up and you don't need padded shorts. I also prefer the feel of shorts with no padding, less hot and sticky.
> 
> I do still wear padded shorts/bibs sometimes but never for off-road.


I've experienced the exact opposite. I used to be fine with no padding but, now I need it for any length ride. I also haven't found a seat that is comfortable :madman:


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I used to wear chamois. I even bought high end ones, and also noticed some becoming thicker and diaper-like. Was getting butt pimples regardless. Learned that they were caused by abrasions being infected by the nasty microbes trapped by the chamois. So I still chaffed, even with lanolin based chamois cream, and I always knew chamois were filthy...

Just thought it was a hassle to prepare so much for a ride, when I also commuted without one. Tried just my usual light breathable underwear, which has one seam down the center, and a saddle with a channel down the middle, and found it to not only to be fine, but arguably better. I also went on more real rides, since the fear of chaffing and other consequences were deemed false.

I did a 70 mile ride just recently, my longest yet, and am looking to do my highest mileage week ever. I get the impression that it's just plain bad gear, and not a lack of chamois, that causes problems.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just like everything else in the mtb world, some people's opinions are spoken as gospel. 

When I first started back in the early 90's, I used to poke fun at a few of my racer friends for always wearing lycra (and shaving their legs), and I didn't get any lycra for several years, until I got a bad saddle sore.... but now I can hardly stand to ride around the block without a nice chamois and some butt'r.... never shaved my legs though.... 

I've tried bunches of saddles over the years. Spend a lot of time in the sit and spin position, and it's always been somewhat of an issue for me. From crazy extreme SMP, to ultra minimal Fizik, and many in between, and really, none of them have ever been like "this is it". It's more like "this is pretty good", but given enough saddle time, they all start to feel uncomfortable. Lately I've been using a SQlab... it's pretty good, better than most. Nice liner bib with a good chamois, and butt'r makes everything better... for me. 

Not to mention.... I never accidentally sit on my nuts with my bibs on. Can't say the same, sans bibs. Old man problems, I guess


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ninjichor said:


> I used to wear chamois. I even bought high end ones, and also noticed some becoming thicker and diaper-like. Was getting butt pimples regardless. Learned that they were caused by abrasions being infected by the nasty microbes trapped by the chamois. So I still chaffed, even with lanolin based chamois cream, and I always knew chamois were filthy...
> 
> Just thought it was a hassle to prepare so much for a ride, when I also commuted without one. Tried just my usual light breathable underwear, which has one seam down the center, and a saddle with a channel down the middle, and found it to not only to be fine, but arguably better. I also went on more real rides, since the fear of chaffing and other consequences were deemed false.
> 
> I did a 70 mile ride just recently, my longest yet, and am looking to do my highest mileage week ever. I get the impression that it's just plain bad gear, and not a lack of chamois, that causes problems.


Lanolin based chamois cream? That doesn't sound right.

I don't get the extra hassle argument, I'm changing shorts after the ride regardless of what kind they are.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

vikb said:


> You could argue that if a diaper makes you more comfortable your saddle doesn't really fit you well.


Not from any factual standpoint you couldn't.

I get that that's kind of the point the rest of your post seems to make, but you still seem to believe this statement. It's not true. My shop does tons of custom fits for riders of all levels and not once have I heard the owner (who does our fittings and has been for well over a decade) tell someone to skip a chamois because their saddle fits well, or that needing a chamois is an indication of a bad saddle fit. In fact he seems to be a proponent of both a good chamois and a good fitting saddle.

It's just a personal thing, for some it is more comfortable even on a well fitting saddle. I don't think that should come as a shock.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Lanolin based chamois cream? That doesn't sound right.
> 
> I don't get the extra hassle argument, I'm changing shorts after the ride regardless of what kind they are.


Do you know what's in the creams on the market? Alcohol based with witch hazel? Water based? Something more butter-like, with oils? Petroleum-based (vaseline)? I went through cheap stuff and moved up when they didn't work, and lanolin stuff was among the most hyped, with a price to match.

Ditching the chamois (and clipless pedals) allowed me to to ditch the need for cycle specific clothes altogether. My cycle specific stuff is all optional for protection and longer rides (hydration and emergency supplies).

I don't race, so I don't need stuff for max breathability; temperature regulation stuff is fine with me.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

What compression shorts (underwear) do you guys recommend?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

toadmeister said:


> What compression shorts (underwear) do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I have and like 2XU compression shorts. Of course, all of mine have chamois


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

griz said:


> I've experienced the exact opposite. I used to be fine with no padding but, now I need it for any length ride. I also haven't found a seat that is comfortable :madman:


I wasn't experiencing any real trouble but wanted to get a once-n-for all saddle. I decided to look at the bike packer posts and bikepacking 101 was regular perusal anyways. I was thinking "here are folks spending all or most of the day in the saddle" and many are doing long cross county/country tours and camping along the way. It should be imperative they get a good saddle that works and many claims are positive for the selle or brooks style leather saddles that look somewhat sadistic. Maybe just dumb luck but I got a Selle X series anatomica watershed model and love it.

~ b


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

bachman1961 said:


> I wasn't experiencing any real trouble but wanted to get a once-n-for all saddle. I decided to look at the bike packer posts and bikepacking 101 was regular perusal anyways. I was thinking "here are folks spending all or most of the day in the saddle" and many are doing long cross county/country tours and camping along the way. It should be imperative they get a good saddle that works and many claims are positive for the selle or brooks style leather saddles that look somewhat sadistic. Maybe just dumb luck but I got a Selle X series anatomica watershed model and love it.
> 
> ~ b


I've been using a Brooks leather all year and it is a good seat but I definitely need to wear chamois bike shorts for anything over 6-10 miles, which pretty much all my rides are. Once the sweaty balls weather starts here in June-August, chamois gets oppressively swampy...

So I'm going to try a different route with a more cushy Sunlight Cloud 9 seat and go with simple compression underwear to keep my boys cooler under my outer shorts. Don't want my Avacados getting over-ripe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

toadmeister said:


> What compression shorts (underwear) do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I use 2xu compression, shorts in summer, tights in winter and thermals if it's really cold.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Suns_PSD said:


> Well the next logical step is no underwear at all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I wear speedo?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Ok, I've gone the past 2 days riding (about 26 miles commuting on road) wearing my athletic underwear and baggy shorts, no chamios.

So far so good, neither regions feel much cooler and comfy by the time I'm done riding. Hasn't been too hot yet this week either though.

Commuting on a Brooks leather saddle. Off road might be a different story.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Inspired by this thread I decided to do a 20Km ride sans chamois, 10Km up, 10Km down.
It's not unusual to ride without chamois, but, with some exceptions, just short distances.
I'm ok with riding without the chamois, and honestly I'm more comfortable without it, as I don't get numb nuts as easily.
My problem is that by half the climb my boxers had completely creeped up my leg.
And that really isn't comfortable, so I had to stop and pull my boxers down, and had to do this again at the top.
My boxers are seamless or almost seamless, but they don't have the silicone band to prevent the creep up.
So, how are you guys preventing this?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I should preface this post with the fact that it took me years and dozens of saddles to find a saddle that worked for me for more than 3 hours. It was a long process and I knew nothing when I started. 

TLDR, but lots of interesting info here. I was kind of mind blown by a fellow MTBRer that said he could complete a 6 hour race without a chamois and be completely comfortable, (about a year ago) and NOT using cotton boxers. 

Curious and inspired I bought a few new brands of boxers, not necessarily with the intention of replacing my bibs, just curious. Adidas, New Balance, and Reebok are the three I've tried. All are good, similar, but different. 

Only occasionally do I experiment with riding in boxers instead of bibs. It's usually a short ride of 2 hours or less and I don't use Chamois Butt'r. Frankly the thought of a long, hot ride without Chamois cream and padded low friction shorts makes me cringe, so I haven't tried it on a long ride or in hot weather. 

Early impressions are good but I'm much more "aware" of the saddle. It doesn't hurt in any way but I've also found a couple saddles that my body agrees with for an extended period of time. I'm more concerned with friction over the course of a sweaty ride than I am about general comfort. 

I guess on a short ride you can get away with a less than ideal setup, but the hotter and longer the ride, the more you better know what works for you. I'm sticking with bibs and Chamois Butt'r for the long rides.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Aglo said:


> Inspired by this thread I decided to do a 20Km ride sans chamois, 10Km up, 10Km down.
> It's not unusual to ride without chamois, but, with some exceptions, just short distances.
> I'm ok with riding without the chamois, and honestly I'm more comfortable without it, as I don't get numb nuts as easily.
> My problem is that by half the climb my boxers had completely creeped up my leg.
> ...


I wear the short below under my baggy shorts. They are long enough not to shift while riding. They are a very light material and only provide slight compression. But they stay mostly dry because they are so thin.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, good luck with that...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

To prevent creep up, generally it needs to be elasticized at the thinner part of your body's muscle taper. When you have something tight around a tapered tube, it will tend to slip towards the narrower part through movement/vibration. So closer to the knee is better, with no grippy silicon needed.


----------

